#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > سوال: میشه  فایلهای dvr رو ریکاوری کرد؟؟

## atorpat

سلام 
دوستان و اساتید محترم کسی تا حالا فایلهای dvr رو ریکاوری کرده؟ بنده چند مورد هارد dvr دارم در یکی از اونها هارد ایراد داره ولی در بقیه موارد اطلاعات بصورت تصادفی پاک شده اند. 
با توجه به اینکه این پارتیشنها در windowsشناسایی نمیشن ، راه حل چیه.؟ من راه های زیادی رو رفتم . تنها icare مقداری فایل ریکاور کرده که البته اونها رو هم نتونستم اجرا کنمو ببینم.
 چطور میشه  فایلهای dvr رو ریکاوری کرد؟؟ و چطور میشه اونها رو در محیط ویندوز اجرا و مشاهده کرد؟
راهنمایی بفرمایید لطفا!

----------

*aminjaf*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## yaghob20

پارتیشن ها شناسایی نمی شن 
تو disk managment  میان؟
هارد به هارد کردی؟
با تبدیل usb چک کردی؟

----------


## atorpat

فرمت پارتیشن ها ی dvr به دلیل لینوکسی بودن دیده نمیشن نه بدلیل خرابی.  h264

----------

*masoud.momen*

----------


## yaghob20

شما برو لینک زیر نرم افزار رو دانلود و نصب کن


```

http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd/files/Ext2fsd/0.53/ 



```

با نرم افزار مربوطه می تونی پارتیشن های لینوکسی رو تو ویندوز mount کنی
اینکارو انجام بده تا بریم سره قدم بعدی

----------

*atorpat*

----------


## aryakorush55

سلام

دوست عزیز بصورت پیشفرض اگه دستکاری نشده باشه دی وی ار ها فرمت ضبطشون 264 و فرمت فوق العاده فشرده ایست زمانی که میخایم یه تیکه فیلمو در بیاریم بعد از تعیین زمان و ساعت و وقتی میخاد تو فلش بریزه اونجا میتونید فرمت رو تعیین کنید ولی در مورد مساله شما خیلی راحت میتونید هم ریکاوری و هم چنج فرمت کنید البته نیاز به سیستم عامل لینوکس دارید راهه دیگه که میخواید راحتتر باشید هارد ساتارو رو دی وی ار بسته و بعد با نرم افزار شبکه البته کمی مشکله یا کابل بک یو اس بی در حالتی که دی وی ار رو رو منوی اپدیت میزارید میتونید ریکاوری کنید و بعنوان یه پارت تو مای کامپیوتر خواهد امد حتما باید رو سو ن یا وین 8 البته قبلش یه توضیح چنانچه نشناخت تو تنظیمات بایوست تو گزینه ادونس حتما تیک جلو 8 رو به 7 در صورت داشتن وین8 باید تغییر داد پر توان باشید.

----------

*atorpat*,*s.hojjat*

----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم 
فایل هایی که ریکاوری کردید ،دارای چه پسوندی هستند و با چه برنامه ای اجراشون کردید ؟احیانا پسوند فایل ها irf. نیست ؟

----------

*atorpat*

----------


## atorpat

> دوست خوبم فایل هایی که ریکاوری کردید ،دارای چه پسوندی هستند و با چه برنامه ای اجراشون کردید ؟احیانا پسوند فایل ها irf. نیست ؟


چرا . همین طوره . چچجوری اجرا میشن این فایلها؟؟

----------

*cybernova*

----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم 
نرم افزار پخش این فایل ها رو آپلود می کنم .امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه .
موفق باشید .

----------

*atorpat*,*hanirayan*,*s.hojjat*,*yaghob20*

----------

